# Topics > Multi-systems > Swarm >  Robot Fleet for Intra-Logistic Tasks, Service Robotics Research Center, University of Applied Sciences Ulm, Ulm, Germany

## Airicist

Developer - Service Robotics Research Center

----------


## Airicist

Towards a robot fleet for intra-logistic tasks

Published on May 23, 2016




> Towards a Robot Fleet for Intra-Logistic Tasks: Combining Free Robot Navigation with Multi-Robot Coordination at Bottlenecks
> 
> The video shows a distributed approach for autonomous robots forming a fleet capable of performing transportation tasks within an industrial production system.
> The system is able to adapt to changes in the production flow by changing the software configuration only. The presented approach combines the predictability and efficiency of path based navigation with the flexibility of fast reactive local obstacle avoidance. The combination enables reliable, predictable and robust navigation of many robots in a fleet, that are able to cope with the challenges of a dynamic environment such as obstacles blocking the way and persons moving around.

----------

